# My 33' Pencil cutting shot



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Inspired by a few others posting videos and most recently @Sanch and @JTslinger shooting pencils, I decided to try it today. I didn't manage to hit it on shot #1, but it doesn't take me long to nail it. As you'll see, I'm quite pleased with myself.

Pulled out my Scout, some 3/8" ammo, thin tapered TBG (maybe 1/2 to 3/8), SuperSure Pouch and had at it, 33 ft.

Thanks for watching.






and my first attempt at a slow mo:


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Bracerd

Nice shooting. Got the pencil right in the middle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

And next video is: How to cut card with slingshot :thumbsup:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys.

I double checked my bands, they were 3/4 straight cut. It is my Torque that is banded up with smaller flats.

Not sure I'm ready for card cutting yet, but you never know, I could get lucky again.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

brucered said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I double checked my bands, they were 3/4 straight cut. It is my Torque that is banded up with smaller flats.
> 
> Not sure I'm ready for card cutting yet, but you never know, I could get lucky again.


You are ready ... go for the card!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice shooting!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Good shooting! I need to learn to video better and start working on some badges. I think I may have a chance at the MWST. I just missed lighting a match last year, the humidity made it difficult. Again great shot and nice slo mo


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> Good shooting! I need to learn to video better and start working on some badges. I think I may have a chance at the MWST. I just missed lighting a match last year, the humidity made it difficult. Again great shot and nice slo mo


And by chance I mean chance to earn some badges....chance to win ??? Fug git aboud id! lol


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely go for the card cut. You can do it!


----------

